# Canadian killer's prison art for sale on U.S. website - CP



## Yrys (11 Mar 2008)

YURK!

Canadian killer's prison art for sale on U.S. website



> OTTAWA -- The prison artwork of a notorious Canadian killer is being offered for sale on an American website that promotes criminals as celebrities.
> 
> More than half a dozen items produced by cult killer Roch Theriault at the Dorchester Penitentiary in New Brunswick are up for auction on MurderAuction.com,
> which specializes in so-called `murderabilia'. Collectors can bid for oil paintings, pastels, signed handprints and even short poems written out and coloured by
> ...



Article on link


----------



## X-mo-1979 (11 Mar 2008)

I have to admit it would make a great conversation peice,however I wonder if the criminals get any of the money?


----------



## dapaterson (11 Mar 2008)

The scam works this way:

The felon makes a "gift" to the seller, who later makes a "gift" to the felon.  Nothing being sold by the killer for their benefit, of course...


----------



## mariomike (18 Sep 2011)

update.
Saw on tonight's CTV news:
http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Canada/20110916/murder-auction-website-110916/

"An online auction website which was forced to pull items linked to Clifford Olson in 2008 is once again selling items from the infamous serial killer.":
http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Auction+site+features+Clifford+Olson+memorabilia/5416322/story.html


----------

